# Inline diffuser VS In tank diffuser



## lil-lynx (14 Jul 2010)

Right i have read write ups about the 2 really popular in-line co2 diffuser. I have also read people have very good results with these. 

The thing is a lot of Iwagumi set up style tanks and other style tanks always use a in tank diffuser any reason ? 
Also I thought one of the main things about an Iwagumi set up is to have everything out side the tank ie external heater and filter ? to keep the tank looking bare of equipment. 

I will be using pressurised co2. 

Some one help me,im in a bit of a pickle.


----------



## JamesM (14 Jul 2010)

Inline will always be better than an in-tank glass diffuser imo. Many people like to show the glassware off a little, but otherwise I'd avoid them. An inline reactor would be even better as it dissolves most of the co2 before it reaches the tank.


----------



## chilled84 (14 Jul 2010)

JamesM said:
			
		

> Inline will always be better than an in-tank glass diffuser imo. Many people like to show the glassware off a little, but otherwise I'd avoid them. An inline reactor would be even better as it dissolves most of the co2 before it reaches the tank.




I would do this if i had not had fluval hoses and did not have two pumps to supply co2.


----------



## lil-lynx (14 Jul 2010)

hmmmmm how  bad are in tank diffusers ?


----------



## chilled84 (14 Jul 2010)

lil-lynx said:
			
		

> hmmmmm how  bad are in tank diffusers ?



There not that bad, I use one, But i must say i get through Co2 like theres no tomorrow!


----------



## JamesM (14 Jul 2010)

Its not that they are bad, but they aren't as efficient as inline. Most of the co2 from a glass diffuser will head straight for the surface and gas off. When its inline, the micro bubbles follow the flow from the external, so they tend to loop around the tank, remaining underwater for longer, therefore dissolving more co2 in to the water column. 

Chilled, why don't you just change the hoses?


----------



## lil-lynx (14 Jul 2010)

ok inline it is  . If I have lily pipes installed will I lose any co2 ? from the surface movement


----------



## Garuf (14 Jul 2010)

It's well worth considering here that most tanks you see are ADA those that are show of the glass ware, amano doesn't make inlines but if he did no doubt people would use them, those that have ada stuff will invariably want to show it off, same goes for most glass wear. Also, inlines have only really become affordable within the last 12-18months, a lot of the pictures are much older and of course tides change slowly with equipment. 

As a word, I differ from James, I personally think a inline diffuser is much better than an inline reactor, I'd much rather have a mist and healthy plants than clear water and a hulking great reactor on my system. Plants respond most readily to a mist after all.


----------



## JamesM (14 Jul 2010)

Too much surface movement will gas off co2 quicker, but as long as its not causing a slash I think you'll be ok. I'd imagine you'll be able to watch the co2 flow pattern when setup and tweak from there


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (14 Jul 2010)

lil-lynx said:
			
		

> hmmmmm how  bad are in tank diffusers ?




Lil-lynx

I have tried both - was not entirely happy with my inline diffuser so I revert back to my intank diffuser which is underneath one of the water intake pipes - which mashes the tiny / micro bubbles even more, no visable bubbles anymore - much happier now.

Regards
paul.


----------



## lil-lynx (14 Jul 2010)

thats what i will try first intank with it under my in or output from my external filter  thanks guys


----------



## chilled84 (14 Jul 2010)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> lil-lynx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



does that not wreck your seals inside the filter?


----------



## JamesM (14 Jul 2010)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> lil-lynx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem with this is, it doesn't work on all filters. Many filters tend to trap the tiny co2 bubbles until they form one or two very large bubbles, which then gets released in one go causing a co2 imbalance and/or waste of co2. Filter media may be mostly to blame, especially when using sponges and filter wool, etc. Co2 will also eventually take its toll on the rubber seals, drying them out, leading to cracking seals and leaks.


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Jul 2010)

JamesM said:
			
		

> An inline reactor would be even better as it dissolves most of the co2 before it reaches the tank.


I stuck an UP Atomizer before my Aquamedic 1000 haha now most of it dissolved before it reaches the tank and I do get some micro bubbles in the tank but not as many as I did when I didn't have the Aquamedic


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (14 Jul 2010)

Lil-lynx

Everybody has different ideas of diffusing co2 gas within the water column and by trail and error they find "what suits them the best" which inturn maximises plant growth.

Regards
paul.


----------



## glenn (14 Jul 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> JamesM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so do you have a splitter on your co2 tubing one to the atomizer co2 intake and one to the aquamedic 1000 intake?


----------



## glenn (14 Jul 2010)

and have a read of this thread---->http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=4962


----------



## viktorlantos (14 Jul 2010)

used both, currently running with up atomizer. i must say that i do not see any difference in plant growth or health compare to the in tank diffuser with good flow. this is kind of an illusion i guess. we all wants to see bubbles everywhere and we think when bubbles are there things are great. but i really not see any difference with up atomizer than my previous used japan diffuser. good side of it is you do not need to worry about dirty intank diffuser anymore. but on the other hand you get a tank with a hell of a mist which mess up the view a lot.

if you have an intank one and you have a good flow, circulation also timing on CO2, and you keep up with maintenance you will have good results too.

i am o the way to switch back to intank diffuser or AM reactor because the overall impression is more important then bubbles.


----------



## lil-lynx (15 Jul 2010)

Im thinking these will be fine ?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Flat-Aquarium ... 152wt_1008 ? 

or 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rhinox-1k-CO2-Dif ... 3a4fb6e3d3

But I like the look of the chisel shaped diffuser :~)


----------



## klolyn (29 Mar 2020)

I have an in-line diffuser. Should the exit of the return pipe be at the bottom of the tank, to aid diffusion further into the water column, or is it ok near (5/6") the top? There is only approx 50cm of hose from the diffuser to the end in the tank......

Keith


----------

